# ALS required in classrooms, or not? Interpretation



## ADAguy (Apr 28, 2015)

If less than 50 persons but a classroom, it appears that per 219.1 that you are required to provide ALS.

Comments?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 28, 2015)

If there is a need, yes


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 28, 2015)

The DSA advisory for assisted listening systems for rooms with less than 50 occupants has a good hint: "where audible communication is integral to the use of the space". Generally a classroom fits that criteria.


----------



## steveray (Apr 29, 2015)

Scared me there for a minute....IBC still has the "no amplification, no ALS" in it....Whew...Thought I missed something.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Scared me there for a minute....IBC still has the "no amplification, no ALS" in it....Whew...Thought I missed something.


Under ADA, the school may still need to provide a System for special needs students. I have seen it done with a portable system that the student takes with them from class to class. Remote Mic with ear buds for the student, case-by-case basis.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Jim, given that the use of a classroom typically involves speech, does this then mean that "technically" every classroom should have a posted sign indicating availability of an ALS?  Would a sign at the entry to each building housing classrooms be sufficient?


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 29, 2015)

ADAguy

ALS signage is not directly addressed for all conditions in 216.10. Given that elementary, junior high, and senior high public schools have a very known user group and are required by the Ed Code to have certain programs provided based on specific student need, it appears that general classrooms would not need the ALS sign as the student(s) will have the equipment and knowledge to use the ALS. For rooms open to "public" such as classrooms used by parents or community groups, then ALS sign is absolutely required, where is a good question; IMO using the "ticket window" idea, at main lobbies and service type windows/counters/desk arees.

Appears this is a good subject for DSA policy review and maybe an IR for broad application across the public school system for consistency.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Working on it, the same way we are addressing "clear floor space beneath counter sinks in classrooms and staff break areas. Suprised to realize no doors allowed. Sinks must be accessible without requiring multiple efforts (opening doors) to access it.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 29, 2015)

staff break areas?  I thought we were able to do side approach with no roll under...............no cooktop


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 30, 2015)

ADAguy

When something gets done with DSA, please post for everyone to read.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 30, 2015)

Note: JP is correct on parrallel approach in break areas (consider that a wheelchair user may be handed, left or right, or unable to rotate about their spine due to paralyisis. This can rise to a Title I issue too.


----------

